# Now $150.00!! Hardinge Lathes - $150 (Fallon, NV)



## MrWhoopee

Now $150.00!! Hardinge Lathes
					

Asking $150 each. Machines were functioning normally when pulled from working shop for a major machine upgrade. Forklift on site for loading. Lathe milling machine machinist grinder drill press...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx




----------



## kb58

Seller should have put "turret" in title.


----------



## T Bredehoft

It's still a bargain. no mention, however of a set of collets.


----------



## higgite

What I get when I click on the CL link: *"This posting has been deleted by its author."*

I guess he either sold it or saw the error of his ways. (pardon the pun)

Tom


----------



## MrWhoopee

higgite said:


> What I get when I click on the CL link: *"This posting has been deleted by its author."*
> 
> I guess he either sold it or saw the error of his ways. (pardon the pun)
> Tom





Must have sold, it had been up for a week and a half, originally posted for $250.


----------



## francist

higgite said:


> or saw the error of his ways.



Oh man.....


----------



## RobertB

Well if you missed out on that one you can get this one for only $5

I do kind of like the 15 ball knob


----------



## cjtoombs

Seeing that poor lathe makes me sad.  Also glad it's on the other end of the country.


----------



## higgite

Is he asking $5 for it or offering $5 to take it?

Tom


----------

